# Jazz Talk!



## Rag and Bone (Apr 5, 2008)

I think your totally on to something. I find that gold scrap is much easier to process if you have the right sounds and setting. My gold scrap is partial to light jazz and scented candles. If I find some really persistent foils, I will play a little tune on a penny whistle and add corriander to the reaction bucket. It works everytime!  

I would be careful with the sound waves your talking about. Make sure you don't disintigrate the planet or create a black hole. And wear earplugs!

Good Luck!


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 5, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> I think your totally on to something. I find that gold scrap is much easier to process if you have the right sounds and setting. My gold scrap is partial to light jazz and scented candles.



That may be where you're screwing up. Nothing wrong with the scented candles, but your choice in jazz is suspect. I highly recommend you switch to MJQ, or at the least, one of John Lewis' compositions. 2° East, 3° West is a good place to start. If that yields no success, switch to Django. Bags Groove is a good alternate. 

When all else fails, switch to Brubeck's Brandenburg Gate. You can't fail. 

Harold


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 5, 2008)

Harold,

I agree with your assesment. Under no circumstances should the user or any life form come into contact with the light jazz. I'm slightly uncomfortable just thinking about it. Trace amounts have been known to cause panic and terror in children and small adults. Victims of prolonged exposure exhibit symptoms of full frontal lobtomy. An MSDS label is required by federal law if you intend to ship the light jazz. 

R&B


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 5, 2008)

I played MJQ last night, Harold. Glad to hear we have similar tastes.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 5, 2008)

Harold, I have do disagree with everyone, The most effective sound produced for getting the most gold recoverable is the ratcheting sound of a shell being chambered in a 12 ga. shotgun. :shock:


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have found that although this gold in Ga. does like jazz and blues, it prefers rock & roll with the added aroma of cerveza.
Of course, the sound of a round being chambered probably would work too.

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 5, 2008)

markqf1 said:


> I have found that although this gold in Ga. does like jazz and blues, it prefers rock & roll with the added aroma of cerveza.
> Of course, the sound of a round being chambered probably would work too.
> 
> Mark



After careful consideration, I'm of the opinion that a round being chambered may well trump MJQ-----and that boggles the mind! 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 5, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> I played MJQ last night, Harold. Glad to hear we have similar tastes.


Great way to spend an evening. Not too long before we moved to Washington, Susan and I attended a live performance at Utah State University. They had reserved the front three rows for mystery guests that never showed. Susan suggested we move down, so we did. Second row, center. It was one of the most memorable of events. When encore time came, they played each of my requests in turn. Both of us felt honored to have MJQ playing our requests. They were the epitome of class, as you likely know. 

Sadly, all of them have died in the recent past, beginning with Connie Kay, back in '99, as I recall. The last to die was Percy Heath, about two years ago. Their passing is a tragic loss to the music world, at least those that partook of sophisticated jazz. 

For me, it's West coast jazz! Been a fan since the mid 50's. I venture beyond, but I'm not a fan of many of the accepted musicians. I have a particular dislike for Coltrane when he's playing solo, and harshly blown trumpets are one of my dislikes, as is the soprano sax. 

I also spend a great deal of time listening to the baroque. Mozart, Handel, Bach, Telleman, Beethoven, Haydn, etc. Jazz cats of three centuries ago, at least in my opinion. 

If you ever get back to Washington, come by and let me give you the nickel tour of our stereo! Sound gear is my passion. Machining and gold refining are distant second and third. 

For the jazz aficionados that are reading-----how many of you are aware of Jacques Loussier? Easily the greatest pianist going today, and the best of my two worlds---classical played in a jazz idiom. 

Considering we've drifted well off topic, I'm moving the appropriate portion of this thread to the bar & grill forum. I'll name it Jazz talk!

Harold


----------

